# First new episodes of DALLAS 6/13/12



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Did anyone miss the faces of the actors being flashed on the screen during the themesong and opening credits?

They gave the names, but no faces.

Is this a 21st century thing, or something?

__________________
You really like the things glued on the wall, don't you?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nope, they didn't include the actors' faces with their names.

The theme music was the same, though. It's been running through my head all day. 



Spoiler



And boy, everybody's up to their old tricks, aren't they? Bobby, as always, is the last honest man in Texas, although Christopher's not too far behind. Whotta pair of maroons.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Wow, I'm pissed. There must have been a conflict (stinkin' Dish DVR), but it didn't complain that the episodes weren't set to record. TNT aired it as two one-hour episodes... the DVR got one of them. The other won't record until SUNDAY.

Downloading the only torrent I could find of the Pilot, but they didn't compress it (probably to get it online as quickly as possible). Combine that with a 43k download, and I'm looking at tomorrow before it's done.

Tempted to stream on TNT's site. What a pain. 

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I gave in and streamed hour 1. I *hate* that stupid eyebrow thing that John Ross has. OK, so JR



Spoiler



Was so depressed over Cliff Barnes' takeover of Ewing Oil that he went into a Walter White fugue state?



It was good to see Ray Krebs & Lucy Ewing, but geez man... the years have not been kind to Charlene Tilton. Compare her to Madonna, who's 4 months older... wow.

Really liking the show so far, they're putting a lot of things in place. The producers have really put in the homework with the show, with the whole



Spoiler



Digging on Southfork situation. I think that was one of the biggest issues on the series, once Jock Ewing died, wasn't that one of JR's primary goals?



My memories of the series are slowly coming back. I haven't seen an episode since it went off the air, but this was one show my whole family watched from its inception. I think it's time to watch the old ones again. 

Greg


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't watch the original series but really enjoyed this premiere. Excellent cinematography too.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> I gave in and streamed hour 1. I *hate* that stupid eyebrow thing that John Ross has. OK, so JR
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The idea of JR slipping into a deep depression fits, at the end of the series he was suicidal, and though in the follow up movies it was retroconned that he actually shot the mirror, by the end of the second movie he'd lost everything again. W/O Ewing Oil, JR is an empty shell.

JR has always wanted to drill on the ranch, in fact he did once before when Jock was alive. (This was apparently a new well altogether because "new reports showed a massive deposit" which is kinda odd, they knew there was a crapload of oil under Southfork. When Jock died the fight was about sole control of Ewing Oil, Jock had updated his will on his fateful trip because he couldn't trust JR, so he divided voting rights amongst the family, including giving control of John Ross' voting rights to Miss Ellie until he became of age. (They actually had to scramble to do this, Jim Davis died unexpectedly, it wasn't initially planned, they talked about replacing the actor, but decided against it).

The Ranch was deeded to Bobby by Miss Ellie while she was traveling with Clayton and decided not to come home because it was too hard on her emotionally.

This actually works well into why Bobby would sell it to a conservatorship, there's no one left that he can trust the ranch to.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I liked it also. Funny tho, I've lived in Dallas almost 8 years,and I see more cattle and horses,on the main title screen than i have ever seen here.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Meh. The new generation doesn't have NEARLY the chemistry of the older cast.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Also, what's the deal with Jordana Brewster's face? It looks stretched tighter than a drum.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

One of the cable networks started running the original Dallas from the beginning today. I think it's CMT. They ran all afternoon.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So far so good!

We toured Southfork in 2006! Good times!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Meh. The new generation doesn't have NEARLY the chemistry of the older cast.


Oh c'mon....give it some time. We loved it!

And the ratings were excellent...


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

A lot of fun... felt like old times and Larry Hagman's still got it.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Meh. The new generation doesn't have NEARLY the chemistry of the older cast.


Yes. And I didn't like them. The older generation was full of despicable characters, but there was a depth and a likeability factor, as well as a certain sense of humor in them, that had me going back each week. This one, not so much.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

As usual, the extensive passage of time is romanticizing the views of the previous program and characters. Criticism of this show's/characters' "lack of chemistry" is WAY premature....


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think ep 2 was better than ep 1. I'm in. I never watched the original show (not that you had to watch it to know all about it) but the older cast was fantastic. The kids, we'll see.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I wasn't a real fan of the original Dallas but the characters on this modern version are so deliciously devious it will be a treat to watch. Bring it on.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

The point being the original show had 14 years to develop that depth of character some of you feel is lacking after seeing 2 episodes. 

Sue Ellen, Bobby, and Lucy probably developed the most over the run of the show, but it wasn't overnight, and it wasn't forced.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah. The original series was perfect. No problems at all, nope.






Give it time. It'll develop. As I said, I really enjoyed it and didn't mind the new cast too much. I think for longtime fans there will always be a hesitation towards the newbies, since we've been so familiar with the other characters for close to 35 years.

Greg


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> Yeah. The original series was perfect. No problems at all, nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They handled that right..never mentioned it after he was revealed to be the 4th son.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

One thing I really miss is the way Jim Davis used to say "Bobby". It was always like, "mmmm, bobby"

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> They handled that right..never mentioned it after he was revealed to be the 4th son.


Yeah, his name should really have been Ray Snow. 

Greg


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> One thing I really miss is the way Jim Davis used to say "Bobby". It was always like, "mmmm, bobby"
> 
> Greg


and he's snap it out fast.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Langree said:


> The point being the original show had 14 years to develop that depth of character some of you feel is lacking after seeing 2 episodes...


Exactly my point.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

gchance said:


> Yeah, his name should really have been Ray Snow.
> 
> Greg


LOL Totally cracked me up with that one.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll give it a few episodes, but I remember being hooked on the original after the first ep. And even now Larry Hagman stole the show with just a few scenes. We shall see.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed it. I loved the original and I'm happy to see JR, Bobby, and Sue Ellen back. 

John Ross has got a lot to learn! But he's much farther along that Christopher.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

You need a scorecard to keep track of who's scheming against who and the people involved.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

ncsercs said:


> You need a scorecard to keep track of who's scheming against who and the people involved.


Welcome to Dallas.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Did I miss Pam Barnes Ewings status? Pam and Bobby were perfect for each other, and I guess I need to know what happened to her.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If I remember correctly from the original series, Pam developed inoperable cancer and left without telling anyone except Cliff (and swore him to secrecy). So as far as anybody knows, she just got up and left one day. Both Christopher and Elena said at one point during Ep 2 that they missed her.

I'm wondering how long Bobby searched for her before giving up, having her declared dead, and marrying Anne. I suppose that will be answered at some point during this new season.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

ncsercs said:


> You need a scorecard to keep track of who's scheming against who and the people involved.


This is a problem?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Graymalkin. I lost track of the original series after 'Bobby in the shower.' I do hope they address it.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Actually, the scorecard is a great idea.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> If I remember correctly from the original series, Pam developed inoperable cancer and left without telling anyone except Cliff (and swore him to secrecy). So as far as anybody knows, she just got up and left one day. Both Christopher and Elena said at one point during Ep 2 that they missed her.
> 
> I'm wondering how long Bobby searched for her before giving up, having her declared dead, and marrying Anne. I suppose that will be answered at some point during this new season.


Well, kind of. Pam was in an explosion/car accident as a season cliffhanger. The next season we saw her in the hospital pretty much mummified and in a coma. (The reason for this is that Victoria Principle did not return) Her face was horribly burned in the explosion, they do drastic plastic surgery to restore her, from this point on we only catch glimpses of her and creatively lit shots. (They got a looks-close alike for her) At the end of all this she feels she cannot face Bobby and Christopher and she takes off from the hospital, leaving a note. (I always felt this went against the very core of who Pamela was, after she had searched so hard to find her own mother). 
Later he got engaged to Jenna Wade, she had his child (so really there is another Ewing out there, not to mention JR's older son). They never married. But he did marry April Stevens in the final season.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> Welcome to Dallas.


I've sure missed this show. 



Graymalkin said:


> If I remember correctly from the original series, Pam developed inoperable cancer and left without telling anyone except Cliff (and swore him to secrecy). So as far as anybody knows, she just got up and left one day.





Vendikarr said:


> Thanks Graymalkin. I lost track of the original series after 'Bobby in the shower.' I do hope they address it.





Langree said:


> At the end of all this she feels she cannot face Bobby and Christopher and she takes off from the hospital, leaving a note.


One review I read said exactly that, and that someone says exactly what Graymalkin said. I was looking for the line in the first two hours, but it wasn't there. I would have spoiler tagged it, but I think it's safe to say we're ok with that one. 



> Later he got engaged to Jenna Wade, she had his child (so really there is another Ewing out there, not to mention JR's older son). They never married. But he did marry April Stevens in the final season.


I really hope Jenna Wade doesn't show up. Priscilla Presley had some awful plastic surgery a while back. Heh.

Greg


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I must say I enjoyed it. They have a female showrunner/writer it appears so maybe that will make a difference. I appreciated that they all seem to be on equal footing when it comes to scheming. It was also hilarious to see JR was in a depressed state until he heard his son wanted to start scheming and then he came alive. Now that may be part of the game but it was fun.

They also did not g over the top on the cliffhanger moments it was more subtle perhaps due to the lower key music.

NOw it was to some extent this way in the original miniseries from 1979 for those that remember that. I think it started going loud when they had to compete with Dynasty and raised the glamor. IE it went from Black Angus to the Cattle Barrons club.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone notice Christopher driving his Tesla electric car?

I thought the car was awful quiet when he ripped out of the driveway, and then I thought I saw Tesla on the trunk.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Anyone notice Christopher driving his Tesla electric car?
> 
> I thought the car was awful quiet when he ripped out of the driveway, and then I thought I saw Tesla on the trunk.


I liked that it was a red convertible. In other wards a modern version of Bobby's Mercedes.

Any predictions on who wrote the email! I am guessing Christopher's new brother in law or JR.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

gchance said:


> Yeah, his name should really have been Ray Snow.
> 
> Greg


Ha!! This just cracked me up.



Langree said:


> Well, kind of. Pam was in an explosion/car accident as a season cliffhanger. The next season we saw her in the hospital pretty much mummified and in a coma. (The reason for this is that Victoria Principle did not return) Her face was horribly burned in the explosion, they do drastic plastic surgery to restore her, from this point on we only catch glimpses of her and creatively lit shots. (They got a looks-close alike for her) At the end of all this she feels she cannot face Bobby and Christopher and she takes off from the hospital, leaving a note. (I always felt this went against the very core of who Pamela was, after she had searched so hard to find her own mother).
> Later he got engaged to Jenna Wade, she had his child (so really there is another Ewing out there, not to mention JR's older son). They never married. But he did marry April Stevens in the final season.


Ah yes, you just jogged my memory. So much of this show I don't remember.

I'm enjoying this so far. Bobby has not aged well. Yikes. I'd rather have Pam back than Sue Ellen, she always annoyed me and she still does. Just watching her talk grates.

And as usual, I dig the bad guys the most. Hopefully Christopher gets a little more depth as the show continues.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> If I remember correctly from the original series, Pam developed inoperable cancer and left without telling anyone except Cliff (and swore him to secrecy). So as far as anybody knows, she just got up and left one day. Both Christopher and Elena said at one point during Ep 2 that they missed her.
> 
> I'm wondering how long Bobby searched for her before giving up, having her declared dead, and marrying Anne. I suppose that will be answered at some point during this new season.


According to Wiki, she didn't even tell Cliff. Her Doctor/Fiance told her, "Why didn't you tell them you only have 1 year to live"?

If she comes back, being away for 21 years is gonna be a bit of a stretch for her to explain, even for Dallas.

Oh I know, they found a cure for her terminal illness, but it also wipes her memory, and Patrick spots her at NorthPark Center selling beauty supplies. GRIN


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Apparently I have a very bad memory. Sorry for the misleading info regarding Pam.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> I really hope Jenna Wade doesn't show up. Priscilla Presley had some awful plastic surgery a while back. Heh.
> 
> Greg


Well, they could use Morgan Fairchild. She was the First Jenna Wade


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> Well, they could use Morgan Fairchild. She was the First Jenna Wade


I was just going to say that she looks as good as she ever did, but it looks like she's had some work done the past few years. She's plastic now.












Greg


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Chris's wife is one hot number. Grrrrrrr


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DouglasPHill said:


> Chris's wife is one hot number. Grrrrrrr


I actually thought the real Marta was astonishingly hot.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I remember Julie Gonzalo, who plays Chris's wife, Rebecca, from _Eli Stone._ Apparently she was in _Veronica Mars_ before that.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I like Julie Gonzalo (especially her lips), but everything she's in gets cancelled.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> I remember Julie Gonzalo, who plays Chris's wife, Rebecca, from _Eli Stone._ ...


Ah, thanks for that. I knew I'd seen her somewhere before...loved *Eli Stone*.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Just finished the second episode. Seems like the writers have gone a little overboard with making every single character bad. I mean Chris's wife, really? JR was fantastic in this episode and remind me never to cross Marta.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Edited to remove information about Episode 3.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> More delicious duplicity in Episode 3. I've already relapsed into addiction to this show.
> 
> My God, but Ken Kercheval, who plays Cliff Barnes, did not age well from the neck up. Otherwise, he looked to be in pretty good shape, though.
> 
> I wonder where the Sutter siblings are coming from. Probably another family ruined by J.R. and seeking revenge -- against the wrong Ewings, of course.


Please post in ep 3 thread...not here. This thread is specifically titled June 13, 2012.


----------

